# CBT group for Teen at SF bay area



## overcomeanxiety (Apr 24, 2009)

Does anyone know there is any CBT group for Teen at SF bay area? Thanks


----------



## SomethingTangible (May 8, 2009)

Have you ever heard of meetup.com? There's a group on there for sufferers of social anxiety. 
http://www.meetup.com/Shyness-Social-Anxiety-Exposure-Group/
It's not specifically for teens but I'm going to first meeting as soon as they set it up!


----------



## newmusicnme (Mar 17, 2013)

there is Teen CBT group in Berkeley lead by Dr. Lynn Henderson


----------

